# Purvis Brothers



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

That is an awesome experiance!!! Its nice when everyone is connected like that!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Good for you!*

If they were dead you would not have gotten any help from Dan, so you are lucky. Glad to see him using UPS now instead of USPS.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> If they were dead you would not have gotten any help from Dan, so you are lucky. Glad to see him using UPS now instead of USPS.


 It just depends on who your USPS people are. I have received bees from oregon in 90 temp in fine shape.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Bullseye,

Do you mind telling us about your experience? 

Thanks,

Jeffrey


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I was in one of Dan`s classes at HAS, I like the way he talks and he had some queens there but I waas afraid to get any because of shipping (me), I did email him about queens eairlier this season and he emailed back to tell me he was booked.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Do you mind telling us about your experience

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192826&highlight=insurance

I'd have to think real hard about telling the rest of the story, it's sour grapes that stink real bad. Suffice it to say that I wouldn't buy queens from him if he was the last queen supplier on earth, and I would sure not believe anything I was promised.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Bought 5 queens in May, no problems. Met Dann at HAS and he really seems to be interested in improving beekeeping, not just his bottom line.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I also met Dann Purvis at HAS*

& bought 2 of his Goldline queens...installed them in two hives when I got back. I'll see how they do.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I've had good luck with Dann - the one time that he was unable to send queens that I had ordered I was notified in advance via mail along with a check to return my deposit.


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

*Purvis Queens*

I like his philosophy on how to cope with current pest issues and believe his proceedure for queen rearing is the best long term solution to those issues. I've received 6 already, got 4 more coming today, and have nothing but good things to say about his product or service.


----------



## RSUCHAN (Oct 20, 2006)

*Dan Purvis*

Got a couple a dozen queens or so from them for the 1st time this year. 
So far they a some of the best producers we have purchased in the last 10 to 12 years or so. 
We will be setting up non treatment yard with them this year. 
So far we have been very impressed with his stock.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*my 2 Purvis Bros. Goldline queens I brought home from HAS*

are released & laying up a storm. Color me IMPRESSED!


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

I have had great success using Dans queens. I can thank most of my honey production and hive increase this year to of one of his queens that I have split many times and still produced a bunch of honey.


----------

